# Water and plants



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

This is going to sound pretty dumb but since I added a few more plants into my tank yesterday it seems that the water has a more polished look to it. It is almost as if the plants are like little filters. I mean it kind of makes sense but I wasnt sure. Is a planted tank more healthy in terms of water quality than a tank thats not planted?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

As long as it is setup and maintained properly...yes. Plants pull out nitrates and other waste products.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks teach! I appreciate it.


----------

